# Check out this pompano rig



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I just made this rig out of 12lb mono using a drop loop knot, a sleeve and these glass beads I had laying around. They are a mix of black and yellow....using4 oz. "safety yellow" pyramid sinker Also I'm trying two, threedifferent kinds of circle hooks... . I have khale hooks and other kinds of small hooks here and there there thatI can switch around if I have to. Will post a report in the AM. Hope it works


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

My only concern would be the sleeve(visibility). Other than that it seems like it'll work.

-Jason


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, omit the sleeves. I always paint my Pomp weights white.


----------



## twitchintofish (Feb 21, 2008)

I am still pretty new at this and use regular J hooks. Should I be using the circle hooks?


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree no sleeves and good luck!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell, paint the sleeves orange like flea eggs.

See what happens.

If people can catch them on those Marathon rigs, anything is possible.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

JoeZ , J I actually painted the swivels yellow...I' ll make another set of rigs with no sleeves to see what happens.... cought three this morning. : ) posted a report on the surf fishing section....and THANK YOU for the tecs an d tips you all provide .Poooooooooooooompano pompano pompano Pompanooooooooooooooooo...!!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great idea for painting the weights white, does it make a very big difference in the catch rate. I guess I mean if the beach had others on it in your area, do they have worse luck and wonder what you are doing differently because they aren't catching any?

:hungry


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

White weights may make no difference at all. Where you're fishing makes the biggest difference in my experience. I try to make my pomp rigs as light &unnoticeable as possible, while retaining enough strength to hold up toa big fish. I use floro, fish sharp circles &try to have good baits on hand. A lot of little things can make a big difference at the end of the day.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

pretty sure the lead weight is under the sand anyway - color shouldn't matter at all.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

What about tying hooks directly on green braid;taking into considerationvisibility and pompano fickleness?


----------



## postictal (Mar 22, 2008)

Anybody use orange beads near the hook?

Sidenote: Got some tips on cleaning pomps with minimal bone content in the filets?


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Turbow (3/21/2008)*What about tying hooks directly on green braid;taking into considerationvisibility and pompano fickleness?


the pompano will see the braid, stick to 12-15 lb. flourocarbon leaders


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I have caught pomps with jigs tied straight to braid...if they are hungry, they'll usually eat it. With a rig, I use 20 lb flouro w/ a small Kroc swivel. If that doesnt work, I go to 12lb and decrease my weight..


----------

